# Farmall 230 valve settings



## Newbarn29 (Jan 14, 2009)

I'm looking for the firing order and valve settings on a Farmall 230. My father-in-law is repairing his on a very tight budget. He nor I can afford to buy a shop manual right now, so I am hoping someone can help. Thanks for any help.


----------



## fleetguardstore (Jan 28, 2009)

i think the firing order is 1-3-4-2

i'm not going to say what i think the valve clearances are (not sure enough). But i have set valves before without knowing this information, u just have to get the "feel" for them. but i would recommend calling your local dealer, they should have no problem telling you. if that doesn't work let me know i will make a call and get the correct numbers for sure.


----------



## Newbarn29 (Jan 14, 2009)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the help! We have called a couple of local dealers. One said they don't do service and just don't know. They would have to order a book to find out, so couldn't quote it for us. The other does do service but wants us to bring the tractor in so they can do it or have us buy a manual. We have set the valves on other things without the info too, but we were hoping to be able to "do it right" this time. Thanks again.


----------



## grease monster (Jan 30, 2009)

thirty two thousandths man... i just looked in my books


----------



## Newbarn29 (Jan 14, 2009)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the help. Maybe I'll be able to return the favor one day!


----------

